
Starbucks picked an odd time to force WiFi customers to cough up personal data - dredmorbius
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/starbucks-picked-odd-time-force-wifi-customers-cough-personal-data/
======
mlevental
c'mon who really puts in personal data. literally you can put it gibberish and
it it's you through and doesn't ask you again on the same machine. they're
giving you free bandwidth - can't fault them for trying to recoup a little of
the cost

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah at a local college I used to work at I was there a month ago and it has
guest registration and as long as your number is valid the email is
irrelevant. I didn't put my real email I got a bit creative, hoping someone
looks at that log and chuckles.

